# Know of San Diego trainer Mark Castillero



## goodogg (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - Wondering if anyone has worked with or knows about Mark Castillero who owns Pro Train Dog in Vista, CA. I would appreciate any feedback.
Thanks! Linda


----------

